# ist schon jemand mit dem NICHT zahlen durchgekommen???



## tiger (11 Februar 2004)

Hi,
ich bin auch neu hier und habe ein bisschen gestoebert. 
Da es sich hier meistens um Dialer handelt, weiss ich nicht was ich tun soll. Also ich bin auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite gelandet. Habe Hintergrundbilder fuer meine website gesucht. Mit einem mal sehe ich unten rechts ganz klein einen Betrag stehen. Vor lauter Schreck habe ich die Verbindugn sofort gekappt. 
Die Rechnung belief sich fuer 1:46 min auf 26,12 Euro inkl. Mwst.
Habe Einspruch eingelegt, da eine Minute nicht mehr als 3 Euro kosten duerfen und ich vorher nicht gefragt wurde. Nun ist die Rechnung inzwischen auf ueber 40 Euro gestiegen und ein Inkassounternehmen, mit Sitz im gleichen Haus   , hat sich gemeldet. Nach Anruf weiss ich jetzt, dass es sich um eine Blockabrechnung handelt. Eine Stunde kostet diesen Betrag, das ist gesetzl. erlaubt. Aber immer noch wurde ich vorher nicht informiert. Nur hier kommt es nun: wie soll ich das beweisen? Habe ich eine Chance? Ist schon mal einer durchgekommen? Oder zahle ich am Ende noch drauf. 
Danke fuer eure Hilfe! Ich weiss naemlich nicht, wie ich mich weiter verhalten soll.
DANKE!!!
Ach ja, es handelt sich um die Fa. IN-telegence c/o acoreus - ist ja kein Unbekannter in diesem Forum  :bigcry:


----------



## KatzenHai (11 Februar 2004)

Ohne Flachs: 
Gib mal "Intelegence" oder "Arcoreus" in die Suchfunktion ein - vorher am besten ein Bier und ne Tüte Chips, es gibt viel zu lesen. 

Und nachher die Erkenntnis, dass Nichtzahlen durchaus Erfolgschancen hat.


----------



## sascha (11 Februar 2004)

> dass Nichtzahlen durchaus Erfolgschancen hat.



...wenn man getäuscht oder betrogen wurde.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > dass Nichtzahlen durchaus Erfolgschancen hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...wenn man getäuscht oder betrogen wurde.



ich muss sagen ich finde es korrekt dass sascha diese tatsache hin und wieder betont.

immerhin sehe ich in letzter zeit immer mehr leute die eifnach nicht zahlen wollen, egal ob ihnen nun der preis vor der einwahl nun bekannt war oder nicht. wenn ich eine leistung in anspruch nehme muss ich auch dafür zahlen.
wenn nicht dann eben nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> sascha schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seit der neuen Dialergeneration (09009) sehen die Gerichte es so:
Einfachste Schutzmechanismen (Sperrung der 09009) bieten 100% Schutz vor legalen Dialern. Verfahren enden zu Gunsten der Dialeranbieter (Das Gericht würde sonst der Regtp in den Rücken fallen und die Gesetze als "Unwirksam" sehen).
Bei illegalen Dialer (Autodialer, 0190 Nummer usw) geht es zu Gunsten des Geschädigten aus. 
Eigendlich ist die Rechtslage relativ einfach und eindeutig.

Der Rollo (1.StE)


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2004)

Ich bin mir sicher dass noch kein Gericht über die neuen 09000 Einwahlen entschieden hat. Auch bei 0900 Nummern können Autodialer eingesetzt werden. 
Viele Gerichte sehen die Beweislast beim Dialeranbieter. Zu Recht.
Warum sollte das jetzt mit den 0900 Nummern anders sein.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Seit der neuen Dialergeneration (09009) sehen die Gerichte es so:
> Einfachste Schutzmechanismen (Sperrung der 09009) bieten 100% Schutz vor legalen Dialern. Verfahren enden zu Gunsten der Dialeranbieter (Das Gericht würde sonst der Regtp in den Rücken fallen und die Gesetze als "Unwirksam" sehen).
> Bei illegalen Dialer (Autodialer, 0190 Nummer usw) geht es zu Gunsten des Geschädigten aus.
> Eigendlich ist die Rechtslage relativ einfach und eindeutig.
> ...



So einfach kann die Logik ja wohl nicht sein

1. Ein Dialer ist doch nicht deshalb schon legal, weil er eine 09009-Nummer anwählt
2. Einbruch ist auch nicht legal, weil man seine Haustür ja besser sichern könnte

Ein Gast


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2004)

tiger schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Stunde kostet diesen Betrag, das ist gesetzl. erlaubt.



Allein über diese Auskunft kriegst du sie schon. Es gibt laut Gesetz entweder die zeitabhängige oder die zeitunabhängige Tarifierung. Wenn zeitabhängig, dann darfs nicht mehr als 2 €/min kosten. Wenn zeitunabhängig 30 €/Einwahl, dafür ohne Zwangstrennung nach einer Stunde.

Wenn doch zwangsgetrennt wird nach einer Stunde ist der Tarif zeitabhängig ("60 Minuten-Taktung") und verstößt wegen überlanger Taktdauer gegen das TKG (da ist nur maximal 60 Sekunden-Takt erlaubt).

Ergo ist der Tarif rechtswidrig und du musst nicht zahlen.

Grüße, Lupus359


----------



## KatzenHai (12 Februar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> sascha schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Äh, nicht falsch verstehen. Natürlich meinte ich das auch nur so. Deshalb soll ja nachgelesen werden, um den eigenen Fall mit den anderen zu vergleichen. 

Und speziell zum hier gemeinten In-Telegence / Arcoreus hat es ja einige Fälle von unerlaubten Methoden und berechtigter Zahlungsverweigerung gegeben.

Nur so war's gemeint.

Dieses Forum hier stellt sicherlich keine Hilfe für Zahlungsverweigerungen aus unlauteren Motiven dar. Das ist für mich so selbstverständlich, dass ich es nicht gesondert klar gestellt habe.


----------



## blumenwiese23 (12 Februar 2004)

lupus359 schrieb:
			
		

> tiger schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aja, bei mir waren es sech verbindungen, die immer +/- eine minute gedauert haben. pro verbindung sollte ich um die 25 bezahlen. da ich ja getrennt wurde, und danach wieder iengewählt wurde muss ich also nicht bezahlen. oder??? wo kann ich dieses gesetz bzw. regelung nachlesen??
danke


----------



## KatzenHai (12 Februar 2004)

Anonymous-Rollo schrieb:
			
		

> Seit der neuen Dialergeneration (09009) sehen die Gerichte es so:
> Einfachste Schutzmechanismen (Sperrung der 09009) bieten 100% Schutz vor legalen Dialern. Verfahren enden zu Gunsten der Dialeranbieter (Das Gericht würde sonst der Regtp in den Rücken fallen und die Gesetze als "Unwirksam" sehen).
> Bei illegalen Dialer (Autodialer, 0190 Nummer usw) geht es zu Gunsten des Geschädigten aus.
> Eigendlich ist die Rechtslage relativ einfach und eindeutig.
> ...



Lieber Rollo,

bitte stelle mir die Namen und Aktenzeichen bzw. Verkündungstermine der zitierten Verfahren zur Verfügung. Wenn du dich anmeldest, geht das auch per PN.

Ich habe nämlich sehr begründete Zweifel, dass es hierzu auch nur ein einziges Urteil bereits gibt, welches ich inhaltlich mit einer solchen Forderung auseinandergesetzt hat. Der Grund ist zunächst der schlichte Zeitablauf von Einwahl, Abrechnung DTAG, Mahnlauf, Prozess, Rechtskraft.

Und der RegTP wird jeder deutsche Richter bereits aus seinem Selbstverständnis in den Rücken fallen, sofern es um die Feststellung eines zivilrechtlichen Zahlungsanspruchs geht - hiermit hat die RegTP nämlich überhaupt nix zu tun.

Was auch immer 1. StE bedeuten mag - ich hoffe nicht, dass es einen universitären Abschluss der Rechtswissenschaften bedeutet ...


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2004)

lupus359 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn doch zwangsgetrennt wird nach einer Stunde ist der Tarif zeitabhängig ("60 Minuten-Taktung") und verstößt wegen überlanger Taktdauer gegen das TKG (da ist nur maximal 60 Sekunden-Takt erlaubt).
> 
> Ergo ist der Tarif rechtswidrig und du musst nicht zahlen.



Boa, geile Flaterate das ist... du bist für die nächtsen 2 Jahre online für nur 30 €... falls ich rausgeschmissen werde, brauche ich nicht bezahlen. 
Also next try please.... 

tz tz....

Jungens! lest ihr manchmal auch, was ihr selbst schreibt??


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2004)

@ dialerdieter

Dein Posting klingt irgendwie sinnlos. Lass es besser bleiben.

Gruß wibu


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Februar 2004)

wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Lass es besser bleiben.


@ wibu
laß ihn doch, es bringt immer eine  etwas exotische Note  ins Forum...
und belebt den grauen Alltag   

cp


----------



## Mindolluin (12 Februar 2004)

blumenwiese23 schrieb:
			
		

> lupus359 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heu, bin der jetzt registrierte lupus259-Gast.

Die Regelung ergibt sich unmittelbar aus § 43b Abs. 4 Tkg:



> (4) Der Diensteanbieter, bei dem die 0190er- oder 0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummer eingerichtet ist, hat alle Verbindungen zu 0190er- oder 0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummern, die zeitabhängig abgerechnet werden, nach einer Stunde automatisch zu trennen.



Von zeitunabhängigen Nummern ist bei der Zwangstrennung nicht die Rede, also muss nicht getrennt werden. Und da sie ja zeitunabhängig abgerechnet werden sollen, dürfen sie auch nicht.

Und für DialerDieter: Du vergisst, dass auf diesen Nummern eine Dienstleistung angeboten wird.  Wenn der Kunde die Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen hat, wird er schon von selber auflegen. Wenn du halt der Ansicht bist, umbedingt nen Internetzugang im Wert von vieleicht 1,5 Cent/min für 50 Cent/min im "Blocktarif mit Zwangstrennung" anbieten zu wollen, dann musst du dich schon fragen lassen, ob du tatsächlich eine seriöse Dienstleistung anbietest, oder ob du nicht eher in die Kategorie "Abzocker" fällst. 

Grüße, Mindolluin


----------



## tiger (12 Februar 2004)

*danke*

Hi @ll,
danke  :bussi:  fuer eure bisher zahlreichen Antworten, fuehle mich schon etwas wohler und werde heute erneut einen schriftl. Widerspruch per Einschreiben mit Rueckschein losschicken.
Ihr hoert auf alle weiter von mir und ich bin gespannt auf eure antworten


----------



## blumenwiese23 (12 Februar 2004)

Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> blumenwiese23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



auweia :roll: , fallen jetzt meine verbindungen in die sparte, oder nicht???
die verbindungen sind immer von dem anbieter (gruss nach eggebeck) getrennt worden. da bin ich mir sicher. 
ich wähl mich doch net ein, schau auf die uhr bis ungefähr eine minute vorbei ist, wähl mich wieder raus und mach das sechs mal...
für mich ist dises system vorsätzlicher betrug. 
gruss


----------



## Mindolluin (13 Februar 2004)

Blumenwiese, wenn sich der Dialer von selbst wieder eingewählt hat musst du nicht auf komplizierte Sachen wie falsche Blocktarife abstellen. 
Da hast du es mit dem autodialn allein schon gute Aussichten auf Erfolg.

Mindolluin


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2004)

*gut*

ja, ich glaube, der muss sich selber eingewählt haben. es sind ja sechs verbindungen. jeweils 3 an zwei tagen (14. und 15. januar). ich habe 100% niemals zugestimmt. aber wie beweisen?? 
hab heute post von der telekom bekommen. die legen meine dialer (easy billing) als legal registriert aus. komisch ist nur, dass die telekom fett gedruckt schreibt: der dialer muss nach dem 14. dez registriert sein sonst besteht keine zahlungspflicht. bei meinen einwahlnummern sind aber nur 2 von 6 nummern nach 14. dez registriert. die lesen ihre sachen einfach nicht genau durch. legen meine dialer-nummern als rechtskonform aus, widersprechen sich dann in den zeilen darunter :roll: .
ob sie nun den nur den unstrittigen betrag abbuchen, wie ich gefordert habe, muss ich abwarten. soinst gibts eine rückbuchung!! ich warte jetzt ab, ob mich easy billing anschreibt. oder sollte ich sie anschreiben und denen widersprechen??? also, dass ich quasi "den ersten schritt machen" soll..??
danke


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2004)

Hier kann man anraten: dem Zahlungsanspruch gernerell widersprechen, da auch die Listung in den Datenbanken der RegTP kein Zertifikat für die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung darstellt.
Versuche Zeit raus zu schlagen  -  das ist nämlich genau die Zeit, die die RegTP nun noch braucht, um den registrierten Dialern der Easy Billing (wahrscheinl. Mattlock) rückwirkend die Registrierung wieder zu entziehen.

Amen!!!!


----------



## blumenwiese23 (14 Februar 2004)

*danke anna!*

danke anna, das wollte ich hören. jetzt muss ich nur noch den ..... von der telekom schreiben.  die sind nicht mit einer silbe auf die forderung, nur den unstrittigen betrag abzubuchen, eingegangen. hätte da jemand ein"blanko-formular" bereit 8) ?? 
danke

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert tf/moderator_


----------



## ded (14 Februar 2004)

Hallo,

habe auch gerade Post von der Telekom aufgemacht, darin lehnen sie meinen Widerspruch gegen die Telefonrechhnung ab, da die Easybilling AG einseriöser Anbieter ist.
Sehr merkwürdig, ich soll für eine automatische von mir nicht bestätigte Einwahl über die 0900-er Nummer 29,95 € bezahlen, für 3 Sekunden!!
(Als ich die Einwahl bemerkte, schaltete ich das Modem aus- zu spät)
Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich mich jetzt verhalten soll?

Wäre euch sehr dankbar.
 :tröst:


----------



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2004)

ded schrieb:
			
		

> ... da die Easybilling AG einseriöser Anbieter ist.


 :abgelehnt: 
Woher nimmt die T-Com diese Einstellung? Wahrscheinlich anhand der Umsätze - es ist zum  :kotz:


----------



## blumenwiese23 (15 Februar 2004)

*eieie....*

das sind ja solche spassvögel bei der telekom. 
die seite mit dem HINWEIS hat ja jeder bestimmt schon bekommen. da steht ja drin dialer müssen nach dem 14. bla bla bla....
drei von meinen dialern sind NICHT nach dem 14. dez registriert. also, ich muss ich net zahlen. ODER???
ich bin am 15.01 eingewählt worden. eine nummer von easy billing ist am 4.2 registriert worden. die kumpels von der telekom meinen, das sei alles so in ordnung. :-? 

also manchmal fasse ich das nicht. die bekommen morgen einen neuen brief. 

gruss


----------



## tkzdon (17 Februar 2004)

"wo kann ich dieses gesetz bzw. regelung nachlesen??" von 
Blumenwiese,

Hi ,  siehe mal hier nach 

http://www.bmwi.de/Navigation/Servi...agen-telekommunikationspolitik,did=24232.html

Cu 
Thomas


----------



## tkzdon (17 Februar 2004)

ded schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe auch gerade Post von der Telekom aufgemacht, darin lehnen sie meinen Widerspruch gegen die Telefonrechhnung ab, da die Easybilling AG einseriöser Anbieter ist.
> Sehr merkwürdig, ich soll für eine automatische von mir nicht bestätigte Einwahl über die 0900-er Nummer 29,95 € bezahlen, für 3 Sekunden!!
> ...



Habe gerade ein sehr ähnliches Problem und surfe schon den tag über 
durch verschiedene Seiten.
Ähm und die Telekom MUSS den Wiederspruch von Dir beachten,
habe gerade heute selber mit denen telefoniert, ging auch problemlos.
Am besten natürlich bevor die den Betrag abgebucht haben (7 tage nach rechnungseingang)
Ansonsten zurückbuchen und dann die unstritige Summe wieder überweisen.
Wichtig das man nur den Betrag einbehält gegen den man den Wiederspruch eingelegt hat.

Zu einem ähnlichem Thema gibt es auch einen Beitrag mit Musterbrief von den Verbraucherschutzzentralen.

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bawue.de/UNIQ1076660736014201797/doc9938A.html

Ich weiss ist nur ein ähnliches Thema, ich fand den Musterbrief trotzdem 
interessant.

Cu
Thomas


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2004)

wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Posting klingt irgendwie sinnlos. Lass es besser bleiben.



Oha, Ducken Leute, die Zensur ist unterwegs....  (ach nee: Sarkasmus wird hier nicht verstanden...) *ROFL




			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> laß ihn doch, es bringt immer eine etwas exotische Note ins Forum...
> und belebt den grauen Alltag



Dank für die Fürsprache, ich seh das genauso.... 



			
				Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> Von zeitunabhängigen Nummern ist bei der Zwangstrennung nicht die Rede, also muss nicht getrennt werden. Und da sie ja zeitunabhängig abgerechnet werden sollen, dürfen sie auch nicht.



Du ziehst einen falschen Schluss:  nicht müssen  !=  nicht dürfen
Es gibt Verbindungen, die für fortlaufende zeitliche Benutzung MEHR Kostet als vorher, im Unterschied zu Verbindungen, die einen festen vorgegebenen Betrag kosten, unabhängig von der zeitlichen Benutzung.

Das die letzteren aber auch einer MAXIMALEN zeitliche Benutzung unterliegen können (und logischerweise auch müssen) wird von der Verfügung nicht geregelt. Bei der Preisangabe wird auf diese maximale Zeit lediglich hingewiesen.  Is doch auch ganz einfach, wenn du ins Kino gehst, zahlst du für den maximalen Aufenthalt im Saal ensprechend der Filmlänge, weder kriegst du Geld zurück wenn du vorher abhaust, noch darfst du da drinne die nächsten Filme sehen.




			
				Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> Und für DialerDieter: Du vergisst, dass auf diesen Nummern eine Dienstleistung angeboten wird. Wenn der Kunde die Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen hat, *wird er schon von selber auflegen*.



*ROFL ... *<bruell> ...  *<schenkelklopf> 
sorry....  das lass ich besser unkommentiert... 



			
				Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du halt der Ansicht bist, umbedingt nen Internetzugang im Wert von vieleicht 1,5 Cent/min für 50 Cent/min im "Blocktarif mit Zwangstrennung" anbieten zu wollen, dann musst du dich schon fragen lassen, ob du tatsächlich eine seriöse Dienstleistung anbietest, oder ob du nicht eher in die Kategorie "Abzocker" fällst.



*ROFL... naja siehe oben
Ich weiss, wer etwas verkauft, und somit von andern Leuten das Geld will isn Abzocker.... Aber unter diesen Aspekten bekenne ich mich dazu.

Ich denke vielmehr, das es einige immernochnich geschnallt haben, das für Leistungen auch bezahlt werden muss. (ungeachtet von evl überzogenen Preisen) Das Internet ist ja mittlerweile schon ein Synonym geworden für "kostenlos". Das das aber nicht ewig so bleiben wird, sollte eigendlich allen klar sein. Schliesslich verursacht es auch Kosten, so' n webdesign kostet geld, die wartung, der support, und nicht zuletzt auch Sammlungen an Klingeltönen, Bildern und sich räkelnder Damen. Wenn das Internet kostenlos bleiben soll, wird es irgendwann leer sein, bis auf n paar private Selbstdarstellungs-webs von Hobbywebmastern.

Ich dachte auch, das hier konstruktiv (die immernoch häufigen) Fälle des Betruges diskutiert werden. Aber ich werd den Eindruck nicht los, das hier eher ein "Mammi, der will meine Talers klauen"-Kindergarten abgeht....


- So, jetzt ihr... aber bitte nich so dolle, mir schmerzt schon das Zwerchfell....


----------



## Mindolluin (20 Februar 2004)

An DialerDieter: 

Richtig ist: Zeitunabhängig tarifierte Leistungen dürfen nach einer Stunde nicht zwangsgetrennt werden.

Falsch ist: Zeitunabhängig abgerechnete Leistungen dürfen garnicht getrennt werden.

Grund: Mit dem einmaligen Entgelt wird die Inanspruchnahme einer bestimmten Dienstleistung abgegolten. Diese ist vom Anbieter zu erbringen, egal wie lange sie dauert. Ist sie erbracht, muss die Verbindung nicht aufrecht erhalten werden. Der Kinobesuch ist hierfür ein tolles Beispiel. Denn der Kinobesucher wird in alle Regel freiwillig gehen, wenn er den Film gesehen hat. Geht er nicht, darf ihn der Kinobesitzer natürlich rausschmeißen.

Problem: Mittels Blocktarif (=zeitunabhängigem Tarif) werden Leistungen angeboten, die hierfür völlig ungeeignet sind Auch hierfür ein tolles Beispiel von dir: Internetzugang. Diesen Fehler bei der Gestaltung des Angebots versuchen die Anbieter nun dadurch zu korrigieren, dass sie eine künstliche Begrenzung für die Inanspruchnahme der Leistung setzen. Das ist jedoch im Rahmen der  bestehenden gesetzlichen Regelung unzulässig.

Die Aufgabe des Dialeranbieters als gewinnorientiertem Marktteilnehmer ist es demzufolge, sein Angebot in einer Art und Weise zu strukturieren, welche dem Inhalt der jeweils angeboten Leistung entspricht. Z.B. den Zugang zu Bildersammlungen zeitabhängig. Den Kauf einer Eintrittskarte über einen Dialer hingegen zeitunabhängig (dafür waren diese Tarife zrsprünglich mal gedacht). Es ist hingegen nicht Aufgabe des Kunden, dafür Abstriche bei der bezahlten Leistung zu machen, dass der Anbieter es nicht auf die Reihe kriegt, eine vernünftige Preisstruktur festzulegen.

Grüße, Mindolluin

P.S.: Wer Tippfehler findet, darf sie behalten.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2004)

Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> Falsch ist: Zeitunabhängig abgerechnete Leistungen dürfen garnicht getrennt werden.
> 
> vs.
> 
> Wenn doch zwangsgetrennt wird nach einer Stunde ist der Tarif zeitabhängig ("60 Minuten-Taktung") und verstößt wegen überlanger Taktdauer gegen das TKG (da ist nur maximal 60 Sekunden-Takt erlaubt).



Widersprichst du dir da nicht selber? Oder hab ich dich nicht richtig verstanden....?



			
				Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> Grund: Mit dem einmaligen Entgelt wird die Inanspruchnahme einer bestimmten Dienstleistung abgegolten. Diese ist vom Anbieter zu erbringen, egal wie lange sie dauert. Ist sie erbracht, muss die Verbindung nicht aufrecht erhalten werden.



Ja und Nein. Die Dienstleistung besteht darin, soviel wie der Kunde möchte vom Angebot zu konsumieren, in einer begrenzten Zeit. Das is ne Art "All-you-can-eat-in-a-hour" zum Pauschalpreis.




			
				Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kinobesuch ist hierfür ein tolles Beispiel. Denn der Kinobesucher wird in alle Regel freiwillig gehen, wenn er den Film gesehen hat. Geht er nicht, darf ihn der Kinobesitzer natürlich rausschmeißen.



Jo, genauso wirds ja gemacht. Wenn er nicht selber geht in der Stunde, wird er rausgeschmissen.



			
				Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> Problem: Mittels Blocktarif (=zeitunabhängigem Tarif) werden Leistungen angeboten, die hierfür völlig ungeeignet sind ...



In diesem Punkt gebe ich dir recht: Er ist eigendlich für stückelbare Leistungseinheiten (z.B einzelne Downloads) wesendlicher sinnvoller und auch transparenter ("zahlst du 30€ - kriegst du ein java-game").
Die Schwierigkeit ist die Leistung auch zuverlässig zu erbringen. Ein Download kann abgebrochen werden, was der Webserver nicht mitbekommt, für ihn ist die Leistung erbracht. Um das zu umgehen, sag ich "zahlst du 30€ - kriegst du 1h lang die Möglichkeit das Teil zu laden. und wenn du n bissel clever bist holst du dir gleich noch 2 andere".

Aber ob das so sinnvoll ist, muss der Anbieter entscheiden bzw. letztendlich der Kunde. Und dazu hat er ja die Möglichkeit. Ich verstehe nur noch nicht so ganz, was die Diskussion mit computerbetrug zu tun hat, aber egal. Auf jedenfall dank an dich, immerhin gibt es anscheinend doch noch qualifizierte Postings hier. Auch wenn man verschiedene Ansichten vertritt.

Gruss


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2004)

Arghhh.. Name vergessen... is von mir der letzte Beitrag


----------



## galdikas (20 Februar 2004)

DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke vielmehr, das es einige immernochnich geschnallt haben, das für Leistungen auch bezahlt werden muss. (ungeachtet von evl überzogenen Preisen)



Ein Zahlungsanspruch besteht nicht schon dann, wenn eine Leistung erbracht wurde, bzw. besteht nicht erst dann nicht, wenn die vereinbarte Vergütung unsittlich hoch ist.

Bei unbestellten Leistungen entsteht unter gar keinem Gesichtspunkt ein Anspruch!



> Schliesslich verursacht es auch Kosten, so' n webdesign kostet geld, die wartung, der support, und nicht zuletzt auch Sammlungen an Klingeltönen, Bildern und sich räkelnder Damen.



Normalerweise liegts Du richtig - auch wer ohne (vertraglichen) Grund in den Genuß derartiger Dienstleistungen gelangt, von dem kann zwar keine vertragliche Gegenleistung, sondern "nur" die Herausgabe des (Werts) der ihm zugeflossenen Leistungen gefordert werden. Seit kurzem ist jedoch gesetzlich geregelt, daß bei unbestellt erbrachten Dienstleistungen weder eine vertragliche, und noch nicht einmal(!) eine wertmäßige Gegenleistung für die erlangten Leistungen entrichtet zu werden braucht.



> Ich dachte auch, das hier konstruktiv (die immernoch häufigen) Fälle des Betruges diskutiert werden. Aber ich werd den Eindruck nicht los, das hier eher ein "Mammi, der will meine Talers klauen"-Kindergarten abgeht....



Bei der unbestellten Dienstleistungserbringung braucht es sich nicht zugleich um "Betrug" im strafrechtlichen Sinne zu handeln - es entsteht einfach kein irgenwie gearteter (vertraglicher Vergütungs-, oder Nutzwert-Herausgabe) Anspruch  

gal


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2004)

galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Zahlungsanspruch besteht nicht schon dann, wenn eine Leistung erbracht wurde, bzw. besteht nicht erst dann nicht, wenn die vereinbarte Vergütung unsittlich hoch ist.



Hmm, ich denke du sprichst von dem Wucher-Paragraphen ausm BGB? Das hat aber eher was mit Ausnutzung von Notsituationen zu tun. Ob ein Preis für ein Produkt "unsittlich" ist, wird wohl kaum in den Gerichten geregelt werden können, und schon garnicht von der Gesetzgebung...
Das reguliert sich nämlich selbst. 



			
				galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Bei unbestellten Leistungen entsteht unter gar keinem Gesichtspunkt ein Anspruch! ... etc.



Da hast du recht, stand aber auch nicht zur Debatte, es ging vielmehr um die Frage, warum ich meine Dienstleistungen nicht für 1,5 Cent/Min. anbiete... Ja, eben aus dem Grund weil ich damit nicht meine Kosten decke. Und wahrscheinlich auch kein anderer, der halbwegs qualifizierten Content anbietet.


----------



## tiger (21 Februar 2004)

*widerspruch bei der Telekom*



			
				ded schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe auch gerade Post von der Telekom aufgemacht, darin lehnen sie meinen Widerspruch gegen die Telefonrechhnung ab, da die Easybilling AG einseriöser Anbieter ist.
> Sehr merkwürdig, ich soll für eine automatische von mir nicht bestätigte Einwahl über die 0900-er Nummer 29,95 € bezahlen, für 3 Sekunden!!
> ...



Hallo,
genauso fing es bei mir auch an. Ich habe fernmuendlich bei der Telekom widersprochen, danach schriftlich bei der Telekom und beim Anbieter.  Das war ueberhaupt kein Problem. 
Dann kamen die diversen Mahnungen von IN-telegence, auf die ich erst immer reagiert habe. Die Fa. reagiert aber immer nur mit erneuten Mahnungen. Inzwischen bin ich bei der letzten aussergerichtlichen Mahnung angelangt. von einem Schreiberling in diesem Forum habe ich den Tipp, einmal mit Rueckschein widersprechen und dann nicht mehr reagieren. Sonst uebersteigen die Widerspruchgebuehren bald die eigentliche Forderung. Irgendwann hoeren sie dann auf. 
Ich hoffe natuerlich, dass das auch wirklich passiert. Denn inzwischen hat sich die Forderung schon verdoppelt.
Hoffe, dies hilft erst einmal - ich halte euch weiter auf dem Laufenden :lol:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (21 Februar 2004)

DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast du recht, stand aber auch nicht zur Debatte, es ging vielmehr um die Frage, warum ich meine Dienstleistungen nicht für 1,5 Cent/Min. anbiete... Ja, eben aus dem Grund weil ich damit nicht meine Kosten decke. Und wahrscheinlich auch kein anderer, der halbwegs qualifizierten Content anbietet.



Warum gibt es dann keinen Inhalteanbieter, der sich ernsthaft Gedanken um den Wert seines "Contents" gemacht zu haben scheint? Zwar ist die vorgeschriebene Rufnummerngasse in bestimmten Grenzen frei tarifierbar, aber bisher habe ich lediglich diesen Dropcharge-Müll oder den Tarif am gesetzlich verordneten Anschlag entdecken können. Mir will kein Anbieter einfallen, der seine Inhalte z. B. für 79 Cent die Minute anbietet, weil sie das wert sind...


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Februar 2004)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Warum gibt es dann keinen Inhalteanbieter, der sich ernsthaft
> Gedanken um den Wert seines "Contents" gemacht zu haben scheint?


*oder machen will? *

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=360

@DD 
lies dir diesen fast zwei Jahre alten Thread durch, da hat sich bis heute nix dran geändert.
da werden Dosen verkauft auf denen Kavier drauf steht und wenn es hoch kommt ist da 
Brombeermarmelade drin oder Schlimmeres.....
und der Kunde hat nicht die geringste Chance dagegen anzugehen (kein Rückgaberecht kein gar nichts)
Wenn im Supermarkt in einer  Kaviardose sowas drin wäre , wäre die Hölle los 
und hier soll das ok sein? 

Dieses gebetsmühlenartige "wir erfüllen die Bestimmungen der RegTP " ist  nichts weiter als Augenwischerei 
mit seriös hat das nichts aber auch gar nichts zu tun.

cp


----------



## cicojaka (21 Februar 2004)

Ein schöner Link und eine spannende Lektüre... Erklärt mir auch so manche Wut, wenn hier immer wieder neue Leute auftauchen und meinen, sie hätten das Rad erfunden, sprich: den Weg gefunden, denen ein Bein zu stellen *an-die-eigne-nase-fass*

Liebe Grüsse aus dem Süden
cicojore


----------



## galdikas (21 Februar 2004)

DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> galdikas schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht nur bei Ausnutzung einer Zwangslage (was nicht schon eine Notlage zu sein braucht!), sondern auch bei Ausnutzung der Unerfahrenheit oder eines Mangels an Urteilsvermögen können Zahlungsversprechen unwirksam sein.



> Ob ein Preis für ein Produkt "unsittlich" ist, wird wohl kaum in den Gerichten geregelt werden können, und schon garnicht von der Gesetzgebung...Das reguliert sich nämlich selbst.



Falsch!  Auch Verträge mit "unsittlich" hohen Preisen sind voll wirksam. Nur nicht dann wenn die andere  Vertragspartei in einer Weise "ausgenutzt" wird, vor der das Gesetz schützt (es schützt nicht per se vor hohen Preisen!) Wann von einem auffälligen Mißverhältnis zwischen Leistung und verprochener Gegenleistung auszugehen ist, dürfte von den "üblichen" Verhältnissen abhängen. Normalerweise gilt als "auffällig" eine Leistung, die das Doppelte der üblicherweise zu erbringenden Gegenleistung übersteigt.





> galdikas schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es geht in meinen Augen um nichts anderes ....



> es ging vielmehr um die Frage, warum ich meine Dienstleistungen nicht für 1,5 Cent/Min. anbiete... Ja, eben aus dem Grund weil ich damit nicht meine Kosten decke. Und wahrscheinlich auch kein anderer, der halbwegs qualifizierten Content anbietet.



Ich glaube, daß Du keinen Anspruch auf Zahlung eines kostendeckenden Preises hast.  Du kannst ausschließlich den Preis verlangen, auf den sich Deine Vertragspartner mit Dir einigen wollten und geeinigt haben! 

gal


----------



## haudraufundschluss (21 Februar 2004)

galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, daß Du keinen Anspruch auf Zahlung eines kostendeckenden Preises hast. Du kannst ausschließlich den Preis verlangen, auf den sich Deine Vertragspartner mit Dir einigen wollten und geeinigt haben!


...und damit kannst Du Dir die ganze Diskussion um Wucher und/oder Sittenwidrigkeit sparen. Meist krankt es doch bereits an den sich deckenden Willenserklärungen...


----------



## ded (25 Februar 2004)

Hallo,

habe bei der Telekom erneut widerspruch eingelegt, Einzugsermächtigung entzogen und mitgeteilt, dass ich den strittigen Betrag bei der nächsten Rechnung abziehe.

Habe heute Antwort bekommen: " Nach eingehender Prüfung... , das unsere Forderung berechtigt ist. Laut den uns zur Verfügung stehenden Internetseiten muss der Nutzer auf der Webseite die AGB´s sowie die Preisauszeichnungen bestätigen."- Ich frage mich welche Internetseiten die vorliegen haben, ich weiß nicht einmal auf welcher Seite ich mir den Dialer eingefangen habe.

Telekom weiter " Sollten Sie die folgende Telfonrechnungen um den Betrag von 25,81€ kürzen, setzt unser reguläres Mahnverfahren ein, das bis zur Kündigung des Anschlusses führen kann."
Bluffen die oder kündigen die wirklich den Anschluß- hat jemand damit Erfahrung und was viel wichtiger ist WAS SOLL ICH JETZT MACHEN???

" Ich bin ein Telekommkunde holt mich da raus" :bigcry:


----------



## KatzenHai (25 Februar 2004)

galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> DialerDieter schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kleine Korrekturen. § 138 BGB:

Die Sittenwidrigkeit (= Nichtigkeit) gem. Absatz 1 braucht keinen Wucher als solchen, also keine Ausnutzung von Unerfahrenheit etc. Es genügt ein grobes Missverhältnis zwischen Leistung und Gegenleistung, wenn beim Anbieter eine verwerfliche Gesinnung als subjektives Element hinzu tritt. Und diese wird nach der Rechtsprechung (ja, DialerDieter, Gerichte befassen sich damit!) des BGH indiziert, wenn das Missverhältnis deutlich mehr als das doppelte ausmacht, also eine Übersteigung des Wert von über 100 % durch die "vereinbarte" Vergütung (für Interessierte: BGH NJW 1992, 899; 1995, 2635; 2000, 1487; 2002, 429).

Also:
Ist der geladene Content in den Augen des Gerichts (nach unabhängigem Ermessen) z.B. 15 € wert, verlangt der Contentanbieter aber hierfür unter Achtung aller anderen Vorgaben des Gesetzes z.B. 50 €, ist das Geschäft sittenwidrig und somit nichtig.

Vorliegend hapert's aber üblicherweise bereits am Vertragsschluss, wie Gal zu Recht angemerkt hat.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (25 Februar 2004)

ded schrieb:
			
		

> Telekom weiter " Sollten Sie die folgende Telfonrechnungen um den Betrag von 25,81€ kürzen, setzt unser reguläres Mahnverfahren ein, das bis zur Kündigung des Anschlusses führen kann."
> Bluffen die oder kündigen die wirklich den Anschluß- hat jemand damit Erfahrung und was viel wichtiger ist WAS SOLL ICH JETZT MACHEN???
> 
> " Ich bin ein Telekommkunde holt mich da raus" :bigcry:



Zu dem übrigen Stuss mag ich mich gar nicht mehr äußern, aber das hier ist doch richtig nett! Den Anschluss sperren können sie Dir nicht, weil der strittige Posten unter anderem mehr als 75€ betragen muss. Also drohen sie Dir, regulär zu kündigen und treiben Dich einem anderen Netzbetreiber in die Arme. Ist Arcor bei Dir verfügbar? Du kannst denen aber auch schreiben, dass die das "reguläre Mahnverfahren" auslassen können (müssen?). Schließlich wissen die ja, warum Du nicht zahlst...


----------



## Qoppa (26 Februar 2004)

ded schrieb:
			
		

> Telekom weiter " Sollten Sie die folgende Telfonrechnungen um den Betrag von 25,81€ kürzen, setzt *unser reguläres Mahnverfahren *ein, das *bis zur Kündigung des Anschlusses *führen kann."
> Bluffen die oder kündigen die wirklich den Anschluß- hat jemand damit Erfahrung und was viel wichtiger ist WAS SOLL ICH JETZT MACHEN???



... ist rechtswidrig sogar bei einem höheren Betrag, sofern begründete Einwendungen erhoben wurden.
Diskussion und Gesetzestexte findest Du hier.

Und irre ich mich, oder erfüllt nicht schon dieser Brief allein den Straftatbestand der *Nötigung*? Man darf bei der Telekom ja ein Wissen der Rechtslage voraussetzen, und hier soll .... naja, eben § 240 StGB.

@ ded
also gelassen bleiben. Und Dich nicht einschüchtern lassen. Und ggf. über die rechtlichen Möglichkeiten nachdenken ...


----------



## KatzenHai (26 Februar 2004)

TKV § 19 schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Anbieter allgemeiner Zugänge zu festen öffentlichen Telekommunikationsnetzen und Anbieter von Sprachtelefondienst sind berechtigt, die Inanspruchnahme dieser Leistungen ganz oder teilweise zu unterbinden (Sperre), wenn der Kunde
> 1. mit Zahlungsverpflichtungen von mindestens fünfundsiebzig Euro in Verzug ist und eine geleistete Sicherheit verbraucht ist oder
> 2. ein Grund zur Sperre nach Absatz 2 besteht.
> 
> ...



Sperre also entweder nach Abs. 1 Nr. 1 oder nach Abs. 1 Nr. 2:

*Nr. 1*: 75-€-Grenze gilt in Verbindung mit der Regelung des Abs. 4 (begründete Einwendung etc.)

*Nr. 2*: Keine 75-€-Grenze und keine Frage nach Begründetheit der Einwendung, wenn der Kunde einen der drei Tatbestände des Abs. 2 erfüllt hat.

Ist vorliegend sicher zu stellen, dass sich die T-Com nicht auf Abs. 2 beruft?


----------



## Mindolluin (28 Februar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Mindolluin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry für die etwas verspätete Antwort.

Ich will versuchen, den Zusammenhang zum Betrug und die Problematik der von dir vorgeschlagenen Tarifgestaltung näher zu erläutern.

Es ist durchaus vorstellbar, dass dein Tarif "Datenbankzugang für 1h und x €" an sich völlig in Ordnung ist. Das Problem ist nur: Der Übergang zum krimi nellen ist, wenn man solche Tarifgestaltungen zuließe, absolut fließend. Wie wäre es mit einem Tarif 30€ für 10 min? 30€ für 1 min? 30€ für 1 sek?
Irgendwo da zwischendrin wird die Grenze zwischen Dienstleistung und "Abzocke" überschritten. Außerdem ist es bei kurzen Verbindungen dann relativ klar, dass vor allem die Grenze von 2€/min umgangen werden soll.
Beides sollte gerade mit dem Mehrwertdienstegesetz verhindert werden. 
Eine saubere Grenze zwischen "vielleicht noch OK" und "ganz sicher veboten" kann aber nicht gezogen werden. Deshalb müssen nach Sinn und Zweck des Gesetzes zeitunabhängige Verbindungen genau das bleiben, was ihr Name verspricht: zeitunabhängig. Wenn du nach einer bestimmten Zeitspanne zwangsweise trennst, bringst du aber eine Zeitkomponente in den Tarif ein, der damit unzulässig wird.

Grüße, Mindolluin


----------



## haudraufundschluss (28 Februar 2004)

Je nach Angebot kann es ja durchaus möglich sein, dass die Ware/Leistung - was auch immer - vielleicht doch irgendwie 29,95€ wert ist, die man z. B. pauschal berappen muss, sollte man sich per dropcharge über einen Berliner Anbieter von Einwahlsoftware einwählen.

Interessant finde ich allerdings, dass meist für alle Dialerdrücker, die hintendran hängen, sowohl die sekundengenaue, als auch die pauschale Abrechnung für 30 Minuten zu 29,95€ möglich ist. Der "Kunde" entscheidet auch gar nicht, wann er wie viel für das Angebot ausgeben möchte, sondern die Geldgier des Drückers greift dem vor, indem er die passenden Parameter an das entsprechende PP übergibt. Das einzige, was da Skrupel bereitet, ist das Dilemma um die Stornos...

Bei verständiger Würdigung des Preises ist eigentlich auch ganz klar, wofür sich ein echter Kunde entscheiden würde:
Soll er jetzt für 1,99€ pro Minute surfen, (30*1,99€=29,70€) oder kauft er genau dasselbe ein, nur eben gleich für eine halbe Stunde und dann noch mit 25 Cent Mengenrabatt für den Drücker?


----------



## sascha (28 Februar 2004)

Bei Jagin lief/läuft mal ne interessante Diskussion darüber, wieviel Geld diese Dialerangebote eigentlich wert sind. Fand ich sehr spannend, da kamen nämlich einige (wenige) zum Schluss, dass man mit niedrigeren Einwahlpreisen vielleicht auch mehr "Kunden" gewinnen würde. 

Dass die Preisgestaltung letztlich i.d.R. ziemlich einseitig ausfällt (Höchstpreis oder Höchstpreis) zeigt in meinen Augen, woran wir sind. Es handelt sich hier nicht um erst zu nehmende Geschäftsleute, die Preis und Leistung aneinander anpassen (und vielleicht sogar noch Angebot und Nachfrage abwägen), es geht rein und ausschließlich um die kurzfristige  Gewinnmaximierung. Und genau daran krankt dieses gesamte Dialer-System.


----------



## technofreak (28 Februar 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Dass die Preisgestaltung letztlich i.d.R. ziemlich einseitig ausfällt (Höchstpreis oder Höchstpreis) zeigt in meinen Augen, woran wir sind. Es handelt sich hier nicht um erst zu nehmende Geschäftsleute, die Preis und Leistung aneinander anpassen (und vielleicht sogar noch Angebot und Nachfrage abwägen), es geht rein und ausschließlich um die kurzfristige  Gewinnmaximierung. Und genau daran krankt dieses gesamte Dialer-System.



Und das von Anfang an, seit der "Entdeckung"  dieser undurchsichtigen und für den User 
weder vorhersehbaren noch nachvollziehbaren Zahlungsmethode in 2001 hat sich nichts 
aber auch gar nichts an diesem  Grundübel geändert. Der Kunde trägt das volle Risiko 
über den Tisch gezogen zu werden und das betrifft ausdrücklich auch die sogenannten 
"gesetzestreuen" registrierten Dialer. Ob es dabei auch das eine  oder andere weiße Schaf unter 
den vielen schwarzen Wölfen gibt, ändert überhaupt nichts an der grundsätzlichen Problematik. 

tf


----------

